# Hood



## leakesservice (2 mo ago)

Is there any patch panels available for 8n hoods


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't be sure if there are patch panels, I doubt it. There are plenty of replacement parts from various suppliers out there. This is the cheapest I have found.




__





Ford 8N Hood - 8N16612


Ford 8N Hood for sale, 8N16612. Includes Battery Cover. For tractors 8N, 9N, 2N. When used on 9N and 2N also order Air Cleaner Door 8N9661. Replaces 8N16612, 9N16938C. This part does not have the raised Ford Script. Sheet metal parts may or may not come painted as pictured (unless the...



www.yesterdaystractors.com




Most pieces, hoods, side panels, fuel doors etc., are available out there.
Another option would be to find a salvage tractor and buy the parts you need. You can cut pieces from an old hood to use as patches if you wish.
Here's one example. 




__





Loading…






www.fastline.com


----------

